# CD player



## everaldo2

Hola todos,

¿Cómo se dice "CD player" en el español?

Gracias

Ev


----------



## gary.cook

You can call it a Reproductor de CD


----------



## fenixpollo

Could it also be a *tocadiscos*?


----------



## manana

Creo que reproductor de CD es lo más apropiado, tocadisco  se usa para los antiguos a


----------



## Alundra

No es lo mismo.

CD player: Reproductor de discos compactos. (CD's)
Tocadiscos: Reproductor de discos de vinilo (vinyl disc)

Alundra.


----------



## manana

manana said:
			
		

> Creo que reproductor de CD es lo más apropiado, tocadisco se usa para los antiguos a


 
Sorry  , tocadisco se usa para los antiguos discos de vinilo.


----------



## fenixpollo

De acuerdo: como dicen, los discos de vinilo son antiguos.  Sin embargo, ¿No podemos adaptar el nombre de esa máquina que no se usa a la nueva máquina que tiene la misma función?


----------



## funnydeal

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> De acuerdo: como dicen, los discos de vinilo son antiguos.  Sin embargo, ¿No podemos adaptar el nombre de esa máquina que no se usa a la nueva máquina que tiene la misma función?




Creo que técnicamentese podría, ya que el CD es un "disco compacto", pero la relación mental que se tiene con esa palabra es con los discos de vinilo.


----------



## Alundra

Ten en cuenta que (al menos aquí en España) el término tocadiscos se ha utilizado siempre para los discos de vinilo. Si yo estoy hablando con alguien y me dice que tiene un tocadiscos en su casa, automáticamente mi mente piensa en los de entonces, no en un reproductor de CD's. 

Creo que sería muy difícil adaptar la nueva palabra, porque nos confundiríamos de aparato. ¿Cuándo sé yo de que aparato estoy hablando si utilizo el mismo nombre para ambos? Ten en cuenta que aún quedan discos y tocadiscos en el mercado (aunque creo que ya muy pocos) y todavía se siguen vendiendo y utilizando.
Y las nuevas generaciones tienen ya muy metida en la cabeza las palabras reproductor, mp3, etc... y tocadiscos lo ven como algo obsoleto (creo).

De todas formas, es sólo una opinión, quizá alguien opine diferente.
Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias a todos por la aclaración.  

También preguntaba porque en España, algunas palabras son diferentes que en América. Por ejemplo, lo que Ustedes llaman "ordenador", se llama "computadora" por aquí. Tenía la duda que la palabra "reproductor" fuera común aquí.

Otra pregunta: Cuando Ustedes dicen "Reproductor de CD", ¿Cómo pronuncian el nombre del disco? ¿Es "ce-de" con pronunciación española, o "ci-di" con pronunciación inglesa? Por aquí se escuchan los dos.


----------



## funnydeal

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por la aclaración.
> 
> También preguntaba porque en España, algunas palabras son diferentes que en América. Por ejemplo, lo que Ustedes llaman "ordenador", se llama "computadora" por aquí. Tenía la duda que la palabra "reproductor" fuera común aquí.
> 
> Otra pregunta: Cuando Ustedes dicen "Reproductor de CD", ¿Cómo pronuncian el nombre del disco? ¿Es "ce-de" con pronunciación española, o "ci-di" con pronunciación inglesa? Por aquí se escuchan los dos.



En México al CD comúnmente se le pronuncia como "ci-di"


----------



## Martona

Hola fenixpollo:



			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> De acuerdo: como dicen, los discos de vinilo son antiguos. Sin embargo, ¿No podemos adaptar el nombre de esa máquina que no se usa a la nueva máquina que tiene la misma función?




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Alundra. E incluso añadiría que a los discos de vinilo siempre se les ha llamado discos a secas, y a los discos CD se les llama habitualmente CD, con lo cual deberíamos inventar un nuevo término que sería tocacedés. Es broma!!!

Saludos,

Martona


----------



## Martona

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por la aclaración.
> 
> También preguntaba porque en España, algunas palabras son diferentes que en América. Por ejemplo, lo que Ustedes llaman "ordenador", se llama "computadora" por aquí. Tenía la duda que la palabra "reproductor" fuera común aquí.
> 
> Otra pregunta: Cuando Ustedes dicen "Reproductor de CD", ¿Cómo pronuncian el nombre del disco? ¿Es "ce-de" con pronunciación española, o "ci-di" con pronunciación inglesa? Por aquí se escuchan los dos.



En España se pronuncia ce-de con pronunciación española.

Martona


----------



## Alundra

Martona, en mi casa ya hemos inventado la palabra, le llamamos cedetera, jejeejeje,   (al menos en el ordenador, imitando disquetera).

Y en España, que yo sepa, se les llama cedes, sí.
Alundra.


----------



## manana

Alundra said:
			
		

> Ten en cuenta que (al menos aquí en España) el término tocadiscos se ha utilizado siempre para los discos de vinilo. Si yo estoy hablando con alguien y me dice que tiene un tocadiscos en su casa, automáticamente mi mente piensa en los de entonces, no en un reproductor de CD's.
> 
> Creo que sería muy difícil adaptar la nueva palabra, porque nos confundiríamos de aparato. ¿Cuándo sé yo de que aparato estoy hablando si utilizo el mismo nombre para ambos? Ten en cuenta que aún quedan discos y tocadiscos en el mercado (aunque creo que ya muy pocos) y todavía se siguen vendiendo y utilizando.
> Y las nuevas generaciones tienen ya muy metida en la cabeza las palabras reproductor, mp3, etc... y tocadiscos lo ven como algo obsoleto (creo).
> 
> De todas formas, es sólo una opinión, quizá alguien opine diferente.
> Alundra.


 
¡He ahí el problema!...las nuevas generaciones. Yo  solía decirle tocadiscos a estos nuevos aparatos pero mi hija  comenzó a burlarse y a corregirme cada vez que  usaba  esta palabra para referirme a los reproductores o CD player  y terminé  optando por modernizarme en el vocabulario y aceptar la expresión aunque no muy contenta. Más aun, intenté imponer   el toca-cd  y ver si  aceptaba esta forma,  pero no hubo caso.


----------



## gary.cook

En España cede, o compaq, de toda la vida


----------



## manana

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Gracias a todos por la aclaración.
> 
> También preguntaba porque en España, algunas palabras son diferentes que en América. Por ejemplo, lo que Ustedes llaman "ordenador", se llama "computadora" por aquí. Tenía la duda que la palabra "reproductor" fuera común aquí.
> 
> Otra pregunta: Cuando Ustedes dicen "Reproductor de CD", ¿Cómo pronuncian el nombre del disco? ¿Es "ce-de" con pronunciación española, o "ci-di" con pronunciación inglesa? Por aquí se escuchan los dos.


 
En Chile a la computadora u ordenador le decimos "computador"  
A los CD, ci-di , aunque yo preferiría ce-de


----------



## everaldo2

Gracias todos

Ev


----------



## sanedrac

Hola yo soy de México y por acá al CD le dicen (ci di)

en ingles quiere sería una abreviatura de (Compact Disc) en español yo lo entiendo como (Disco Compacto) y no es lo mismo un reproductor de CD, que un tocadiscos, por acá el tocadiscos era o es un reproductor de discos de acetato de mayor volumen y menos capacidad que un CD, hasta donde tengo cocimiento


----------



## Reili

gary.cook said:
			
		

> You can call it a Reproductor de CD


 
Qué chistoso, si se intentó darle un término en español entonces pienso que  el orden de CD debería invertirse por DC y quedaría Reproductor de D(iscos) C(compactos), porque el orden CD corresponde al inglés, ¿ ?


----------



## Fernando

Por favor, seamos correctos: cedé y sidí.

Salte de la lumbre, sanedrac, que te vas a cocer. Por lo demás de acuerdo contigo y con todos los demás. Por algún motivo tocadiscos se ha quedado para los discos de vinilo y ahora los cedés no se "tocan" se reproducen.

Por cierto, se usa también "lector" de cedés, pero sólo para ordenadores/computadoras/computadores.

Perdón porque creo que estoy siendo redundante con otros foreros.


----------



## sanedrac

Estoy de acuerdo contigo por acá se le llama Reproductor de Discos Compactos

Se oye mal que digamos Reproductor de Compactos Discos

parece que al pasar del ingles al español en ocasiones se invierten algunas palabras, no todas por supuesto.

Gracias


----------



## Alundra

sanedrac said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo contigo por acá se le llama Reproductor de Discos Compactos
> 
> Se oye mal que digamos Reproductor de Compactos Discos
> 
> parece que al pasar del ingles al español en ocasiones se invierten algunas palabras, no todas por supuesto.
> 
> Gracias


 
Una pequeña aclaración. En España no se dice: 
Reproductor de Compactos Discos. 
Se dice Reproductor de Discos Compactos ó Reproductor de CD's.
Es decir, se dice en inglés únicamente cuando se pronuncian las siglas.

Alundra.


----------



## sanedrac

Hola 

Lo que diriámos en español (Reproductor de Compact Disc)

leyendo las abreviaturas exactamente del inglés, muy de acuerdo

saludos a todos y gracias nuevamente


----------



## Jilly

Aquí en México se pronuncia Ci-Di como en Inglés y muchas veces se refiere al CD player como CD por ejemplo, tengo un CD en mi coche.


----------



## everaldo2

"Reproductor de DVD" 

Would this be the correct term for a DVD player then.

Thanks


----------



## Jilly

Hi Everaldo:
Yes that would be correct.


----------



## everaldo2

Gracias Jilly


----------



## kitik

Alundra said:


> Martona, en mi casa ya hemos inventado la palabra, le llamamos cedetera, jejeejeje,   (al menos en el ordenador, imitando disquetera).



Yo también le llamo cedetera (al del PC), aunque hay gente que me mira mal, pero me gusta como suena!


----------



## maniega

No está mal. Un hilo del 2005 ha vuelto a la vida .


----------



## Iararo

Hola. En Argentina los CD son "ci di" y el ordenador es "la computadora".


----------

